# newly planted tank



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

these are some pics of my tank that i just replanted. i had it planted with a different assorment before, but everything died when i treated for ich.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Looking good, what plants do you got in there?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks good!!!







What types of fish are in there?


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

maknwar said:


> Looks good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is 3 rb's in there

thanks for the compliments.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

looks good, unfortu nately not all of those plants are going to make it. what kind of light do you have on them and do you dose anything or inject co2?


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

BlackLabel said:


> looks good, unfortu nately not all of those plants are going to make it. what kind of light do you have on them and do you dose anything or inject co2?


ive got a yeast co2 setup rite now, aslo just a 40w that came with the tank. picking up a new light this week. i dont see why the wont all survive, the place i bought them from just had them growing in concrete tanks in the ground no co2 and no direct sunlight.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

The glosso and baby tears need high light. Pull the java fern rhizomes out of the sand, they will die if they get covered up.


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

fixed the java ferns i think, there just barely stuck there now. also dosed with flourish. will be adding the new lights soon.

not argueing about the light, like it might have seemed in my other post. was just stateing about where i got them from had it set up. trust me i know you guys know more about live plants than i do.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

They will live but they wont grow much, if at all. What lighting are you planning to get?


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

maknwar said:


> They will live but they wont grow much, if at all. What lighting are you planning to get?


compact flor, gonna make it 150 watts


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Sounds great, cant wait to see it.


----------

